# Where? Romantic atmosphere for 50th



## RDB (Mar 3, 2010)

This is our trip to Hawaii for our 50th.   

We anticipate being on Oahu a few days then:
     Kauai two weeks 
     Maui two weeks
     Then maybe Kona one week.

I have studied ratings and reviews several places. 


Help us pick the general areas of these islands that you feel covers:
The tropical romantic atmosphere. 
Ocean view, gardens and palms. 
Beach walks without having to walk or drive a mile.  
Restaurants and stores within walking distance is NOT a requirement.

Robert


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Robert - Most of the Hawaiian Islands are very rural, and timeshares are grouped in certain areas.  I think the resort itself is the most important factor as far as being romantic - not so much the area it's in.  If you are coordinating all these exchanges, I don't think you will be able to be super picky, because Hawaii is a tough exchange and stringing together several weeks will be challenging.  I think I would request a number of resorts on each island to increase the odds of getting all the weeks you need.  I'd request the top 5 or 6 on each island, based on their TUG rating, and then be prepared to have to rent some of them.

On Oahu there are timeshares in Honolulu (big city/urban setting) and then there is Ko'Olina, which is out of town about 30-40 min.  Ko'Olina is much more of an upscale area in my opinion, but Honolulu has a lot to do in a big city setting.

On Kauai you will find timeshares in the Poipu area (south island) in the Lihue/Kapa'a area (mid island) and in Princeville (north island.)  Poipu tends to be dryer and sunnier and Princeville tends to be wetter and greener.  There are nice resorts in all 3 areas.

On Maui all the timeshares are along the [west]coast of the island with a concentration in the Ka'anapali Beach area and the Kihei area - Ka'anapali is more upscale/resorty than Kihei.

Kona is a city on the big island of Hawaii, rather than an island itself.  All of the timeshares on the BI are located tin the Kona area, except for one that is between Kona and the volacano park, out in the lava fields.

The majority of the resorts are on or near the beach on all islands.  Again - to put this all together, you will have to be flexible about what resorts you accept or do more rentals.


----------



## MON2REY (Mar 3, 2010)

Correction........On Maui most of the timeshares are on the west coast so you get dramatic sunsets and calm seas.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 3, 2010)

You own Wyndham points, and I highly recommend Kona Hawaiian Village on the Big Island. I think Wyndham's Bali Hai is perfect for your two weeks on Kauai.  As a points owner, you will get the new units, which are beautiful.  There are waterfalls and gorgeous landscaping right at the resort of Bali Hai, and I don't think many resorts have more ponds and waterfalls than Bali Hai.  There are no ocean views at either resort.  If you can get into Shearwater, that is a truly spectacular place.  Oahu, the Waikiki Beach Walk is in a very urban, downtown area.  I love the units, but staying in an area with lots of tall buildings, not my cup of tea.  

As far as Maui is concerned, there aren't many choices in RCI.  I think you might want to consider depositing a Wyndham week into Trading Places Maui to get something on Maui through exchange, but they mostly have Kihei resorts.  I personally love Kihei and stayed at Maui Lea at Maui Hill and really enjoyed it, but we drove to Lahaina a lot and are staying in that area from now on, whenever we can.  

When is your anniversary?  Availability will depend greatly on the time of year, certainly.  Renting is certainly an option.  I see some bargains here on TUG's marketplace. 

Look at the rentals at Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange http://htse.net/web/htse.php?page=2&pageid=21&order=


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2010)

MON2REY said:


> Correction........On Maui most of the timeshares are on the west coast so you get dramatic sunsets and calm seas.



You are so right - and I do know the difference!  I'll fix it!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 3, 2010)

Robert:  First of all, congratulations on 50 years of marriage.   That's a whole lot of lovin over at least 18,250 days or almost half a million hours!!  What's the secret for making the marriage last?

Drive a few miles south through Kihei and you will run into Wailea which is certainly as upscale as anything in West Maui.  

I'd recommend Beverly Gannon's restaurant, called "GANNONS"  for that romantic evening meal with white linen tablecloths and napkins, toasting each other with bubbly in crystal glasses, a candle at your table, while watching the sunset over the green green grass of the golf course merging with the incredible azure of the Pacific and possibly seeing a breaching whale.  The vocalist probably would sing the beautiful Hawaiian Wedding Song for you good folks. 

Service is flawless and impeccable.  The gourmet food servings are generous. 
The price is extremely reasonably for the service, presentation, and meal.

We ate at Gannon's Restaurant for breakfast, lunch, and supper.  Every meal was excellent.  Beverly Gannon is one of Hawaii's top chefs.  Six star in my book.

Consider reaffirming/renewing your wedding vows on Hawaii.  We did a few years back it the experience was more meaningful than our wedding.




Sterling


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 3, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> On Kauai you will find timeshares in the Poipu area (south island) in the Lihue/Kapa'a area (mid island) and in Princeville (north island.)  Poipu tends to be dryer and sunnier and Princeville tends to be wetter and greener.  There are nice resorts in all 3 areas.



There are also timeshares north of Kona one in Waikoloa and one close to Waikoloa. They may  not be close to much but they are still there.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2010)

jlr10 said:


> There are also timeshares north of Kona one in Waikoloa and one close to Waikoloa. They may  not be close to much but they are still there.



Oh duh - yes there are!  

Duh-nise


----------



## RDB (Mar 4, 2010)

*Mighty nice recommendation!*



Kauai Kid said:


> Robert:  First of all, congratulations on 50 years of marriage.   *Thank you all on the congrats.*
> 
> 
> That's a whole lot of lovin over at least 18,250 days or almost half a million hours!!
> ...



*Thanks for these suggestions.*


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2010)

> We always want to be together. Mend rather than tear. Say I love you and hold and kiss every chance. Care for her needs. Kiss goodnight and say, "I love you, Honey" every night. Buy her flowers often. Do nice things together. Take time to make time.
> Listen to what she says. Talk things over. Never argue... she may not think as I do, but consider she is right.
> 
> Try always to make her happy that she is married to me.
> ...



WOW!  Your wife is one lucky lady!


----------



## RDB (Mar 4, 2010)

Rick and Cindy,

Hope to see ya on Maui between April 10 and 24th.

We plan to do Space-A into Hickam AFB on Oahu. We will use their lodge or we may rent a cheaper hotel with kitchenette near the Hale Kai so we can use their facilities. We wish to walk Waikiki beach one last time.  We were stationed at Barbers Pt the first year we were married.  Once finished touring, it will be Space-A to various Mainland places, so we'll have a couple more days on Oahu, waiting for seats again.

Wyndham's Bali Hai or Shearwater will do. We may also settle for a beach cottage at Barking Sands.  Anyone been to Barking Sands cottages, to even know what the area looks like? I think we could tour the island from there, enjoying each others company. There's lots of warm beach.

Maui Lea at Maui Hill and Maui Sunset are two choices I've selected.

Kona Hawaiian Village on the Big Island is the one. If we can not get it, we will pass and head for the mainland early, from Maui.

We were wed on 11 June 1960. We are in the celebrating mood. We don't put a whole lot of emphasis on doing only that date.  Sorta like opening Christmas gifts before 25 December.

We plan to do our Hawaii thing between 27 March and 9 May.


Robert


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 4, 2010)

The Barking Sands area is very dry, that is why the sands bark when you walk on them.  Never been to their cottages but to me the area is not all that scenic.  It is very close to the road to Waimea Canyon.  You'd probably have to drive to Poipu to get a nice sit down restaurant unless McDonalds in Elele would suffice. There is also the western most bar in the US in Waimea that serves pretty good burgers. I believe there are better choices unless money is an issue--and it certainly seems to be with most everyone now.

Both timeshares on Maui are in Kihei with Maui Lea @ Maui Hill being a stones throw from Wailea and the Sunset is kind of in "downtown" Kihei.  I'm pretty sure that Maui Lea @ Maui Hill does not have elevators and I'm positive that the Sunset has elevators if that is an issue.[/U]


Sterling


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 4, 2010)

*cottages at barking sands - base*

My husband and I drove out to the base on Kauai once to see what was there and check out the cottages. (both AF) This was probably within a year of 9/11 so my info is not very up to date, but hope it can help. It is a LONG drive from Poipu, and even kind of far from Waimea. Very dry and hot. The cottages are little single units in the middle of nothing. No real landscaping, not very picturesque. No winds to keep it cooler, and I bet they don't have air..but we didn't go inside one. Even then when we were much more likely to pick inexpensive over everything else, we didn't think it was worth it. I will say that the restaurant on the base was decent, and the view was one of the best on Kauai for sunsets!! I don't think they let us go out to barking sands, as they were protecting a lot of it for sea turtle eggs (probably other reasons - rememeber this was not that long after 9/11) Yes, all beaches are open to public according to Hawaii, but the road was closed and at that time was monitored so you couldn't drive there. 

All in all, it is SO far from everything interesting about Kauai that we wouldn't want to spend days there. It's not like you can hang out by a pool or anything, and the ocean is not swimmable there. Currents. Yes, you are close to Polihale, and somewhat close to the canyon, but these are both easily done from Poipu and you'll be much happier IMHO. 

BTW, Happy 50th!! You sound like a great couple who truly love each other. We can all learn from your posts


----------



## RDB (Mar 4, 2010)

We would be there in March if we go at all.

From searching Beach Cottages at Barking Sands Pacific Missile Range Facility (PMRF), Kauai, Hawaii and my added thoughts:

The secret is to be alone on the sand with view of sea and amazing sunsets. 
No traffic. No presentations.  
And yeah, it’s cheap.  Lodging is $70-$90 for 2 bedrooms, a full kitchen, living room and dining area with a patio! They have individual washers & dryers. 

Military; for more information on the Barking Sands PMRF see this Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Missile_Range_Facility

Down side list:
- Limited hours to check in which means having to schedule your flights and drive time appropriately
- When you arrive, there may not be any places to eat or get food/ supplies
- Low-flying aircraft at any hours--cottages are off the end of an active runway
- Loud roosters every morning at first light--the crowing at that hour may drive you nuts!
- This is an isolated part of Kauai--the nearest civilization is in Waimea
- Gates to Barking Sands PMRF close at certain times and are heavily guarded
- Only a 2-week maximum stay and there is a long waiting list *sometimes *because there are only about 20 cottages

- The sand actually "barks" here like a dog! It is a bit windy and the sand is a certain texture that creates a barking sound when the wind blows...not sure if this is good or bad, just something to note


Things to see/do while out that way:
- Waimea Brewing Company at http://www.waimeabrewing.com/ is the closest place to get good food and beer -- Be sure to check the hours of operation!
- Waimea Canyon State Park, on the same side of Kauai as Barking Sands PMRF is known as "The Grand Canyon of the Pacific" is a must see at 10 miles (16 km) long and up to 3,000 feet (900 m) deep
- The Nā Pali Coast State Park encompasses 6,175 acres (25 km²) of land and is located in the center of the rugged 16 miles (26 kilometers) along the northwest side of Kauaʻi from Keʻe Beach to Polihale State Park. The pali, or "cliffs", rise as high as 4,000 ft (1,200 m) above the Pacific Ocean. 
- Everything else (including getting to the Lihue Airport for helicopter rides) is 30+ miles back towards lihue
- There are other falls, fern grotto, lighthouses and tourist attractions past Lihue and you have to drive all the way around the Island of Kauai to get there (Waaaaa-you're in Hawaii. Take your time to enjoy the scenerey!)

If you are military, the Beach Cottages at Barking Sands Pacific Missile Range Facility on Kauai the best *on the cheap *stay in paradise!


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 4, 2010)

RDB said:


> We would be there in March if we go at all.
> 
> From searching Beach Cottages at Barking Sands Pacific Missile Range Facility (PMRF), Kauai, Hawaii and my added thoughts:
> 
> ...



 I just don't remember if you can view the ocean directly from the units, but I'm sure you could call for that info...They are remote and quiet - separate from each other so you don't share walls w/anyone. It might be just what you are looking for if you just want a place to hang out together, walk the beach occasionally and watch sunsets... Just don't expect to get to the North shore easily (!) It will take about an hour at least (!) to get to Lihue, as I recall - regardless of that 30 mile quote for distance.Then it is a couple more hours to go all the way up to the North Shore. Well worth it, but you're at the extreme other end of the road. In other words, the hwy doesn't go all the way around due to Na Pali...You're at the one end and would go all the way to the other at mostly 30 MPH. Occasionally 40+


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 4, 2010)

RDB:

Congratulations on your 50th anniversary.  

Have a wonderful time.

Pianodinosaur


----------



## RDB (Mar 4, 2010)

*Decisions to make... What to take or let go*

Just hung up from talking to the Wyndham rep at RCI...

Put holds on *Kauai *resorts (1 BR units):

Makai Club at Princeville (RCI#1254) for 26 Mar - 2 April ... and
Makai Club at Princeville (RCI#1254) for 2 April - 9 April.

Then also:

The Cliff Club (RCI#5124) for 2 April - 9 April.

Need to know from those of you who have stayed at both places, which place is better... like is one really swell or are they both knock outs?

I realize that by taking The Cliff Club for the second week, we'll be relocating from Makai Club on 2 April. 

I'll be researching both of these tonight and making the call before 8PM tomorrow.

Which way to go?  Please email or PM your preference.

_____________
Robert


----------



## sandra kraft (Mar 4, 2010)

*50th anniversary*

My husband and I share the exact same wedding day and anniversary - June 11, 1960.

Congratulations.

Sandy K


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2010)

RDB said:


> Put holds on *Kauai *resorts (1 BR units):
> 
> Makai Club at Princeville (RCI#1254) for 26 Mar - 2 April ... and
> Makai Club at Princeville (RCI#1254) for 2 April - 9 April.
> ...



Robert - to be quite honest - neither one is a knock-out.  They are both comfortable mid-level properties.  You should read the TUG Reviews.

Makai Club Cottages are ranked 8th out of 33 on Kauai and have a rating of 8.32.  They are ranked higher than Cliff Club, and are/have been renovated, but they have no ocean views - a deal killer for me.

The Cliff Club is ranked 19th out of 33 on Kauai, and has a rating of 7.53.

Note that they are both in Princeville (the wet end of Kauai) and March is still the rainy season.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 4, 2010)

sandra kraft said:


> My husband and I share the exact same wedding day and anniversary - June 11, 1960.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Sandy K



Congratulations to you two as well!!! 
-Gen


----------



## RDB (Mar 4, 2010)

sandra kraft said:


> My husband and I share the exact same wedding day and anniversary - June 11, 1960.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Sandy K



Lake Oswego huh? Our son and family reside at Vancouver, just north of Portland.

After our swing through Hawaii, we hope to visit there. Maybe we four half century newly weds could meet up.  

Congrats to you also!

Robert


----------



## RDB (Mar 4, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> ... Makai Club Cottages are ranked ...ranked higher than Cliff Club, and are/have been renovated, but they have no ocean views - a deal killer for me. ...
> 
> Note that they are both in Princeville (the wet end of Kauai) and March is still the rainy season.



I know they may be more tropical, but rain days give reason to drive the "dry" areas.  Are there no ocean views from anywhere on the resort?

I've read many reviews and find no mention of stairs or elevators.  Anyone know?
If there are many staying at these two resort that are dissatisfied, they must not do a rating or review.  I read very little negative.

Beings as the Makai Club can be had for the whole 2-week stay, we'll probably take it.  Didn't get much to choose from, but then our Wyn 28k didn't do too bad.

Any other replies, please????


----------



## sandra kraft (Mar 4, 2010)

*cliff's club*

It would be wonderful to meet up with you when you are in Vancouver visiting your son.  Let me know when that will be happening.

I wanted to comment on your questions regarding Cliff's Club or The Cliff's.  We have stayed there and the one bedrooms can be on the ground floor - no steps.  Our two bedroom unit had steps plus a loft.  That unit had the best view but a long flight of stairs.  No elevators.  

Good luck in finding a great Hawaiian vacation for your 50th.

Sandy K


----------



## RDB (Mar 5, 2010)

I've released the two Wyndham Makai weeks. Kept The Cliff Club, Mauna Loa Village and the Kona Hawaiian Resort.

Have confirmed 3 of the held RCI "findings" and have 2 ongoing searches. Still need to fill April 10 to 24 on Maui.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> The Barking Sands area is very dry, that is why the sands bark when you walk on them.  Never been to their cottages but to me the area is not all that scenic.  It is very close to the road to Waimea Canyon.  You'd probably have to drive to Poipu to get a nice sit down restaurant unless McDonalds in Elele would suffice. There is also the western most bar in the US in Waimea that serves pretty good burgers. I believe there are better choices unless money is an issue--and it certainly seems to be with most everyone now.
> 
> Both timeshares on Maui are in Kihei with Maui Lea @ Maui Hill being a stones throw from Wailea and the Sunset is kind of in "downtown" Kihei.  I'm pretty sure that Maui Lea @ Maui Hill does not have elevators and I'm positive that the Sunset has elevators if that is an issue.[/U]
> Sterling


Yes, the Maui Sunset has elevators because the two buildings are five stories high.

We will be there at the same time as Robert and hope to meet him and his wife.  Are Rick and Cindy on Maui too at the same time?  We met them and you and your wife at the same time that one evening which was really nice.  It would be fun meeting again.

We met a few TUGgers this week and a few weeks ago too but in the Puerto Vallarta area.  Timesharers are travelers and we have this hobby in common.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 6, 2010)

iconnections said:


> Yes, the Maui Sunset has elevators because the two buildings are five stories high.
> 
> We will be there at the same time as Robert and hope to meet him and his wife.  Are Rick and Cindy on Maui too at the same time?  We met them and you and your wife at the same time that one evening which was really nice.  It would be fun meeting again.
> 
> We met a few TUGgers this week and a few weeks ago too but in the Puerto Vallarta area.  Timesharers are travelers and we have this hobby in common.



PS.  Robert, we stayed a few times at the Mauna Loa Village because we owned a timeshare there.  The units were very spacious and nice but not on the beach.  We also stayed in Princeville right next to the Cliff Club at the Alii Kai.  The Princeville area is very lush and green.  We stayed there twice around April and it didn't rain but there is much more rain here than in the Poipu area.


----------



## RDB (Mar 6, 2010)

At the moment we have Maui Schooner 4 - 11April. 
Still need to fill April 11 to 24 on Maui.
Have RCI deposits to use but RCI shows nothing. Have ongoing searches for those two weeks.

Will be trying to join up with several of you while on Maui.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 7, 2010)

Robert, the Maui Schooner is practically next door to the Maui Sunset.     There are only two buildings in between the two.  This is the Maui Schooner building facing the beach.

To give you an idea, here is a short slideshow too of our walk between the two buildings on our way to a little restaurant further on the beach.


----------



## RDB (Mar 8, 2010)

*Those Are Pretty*

That is so wonderful of you to post all that.  

Sure am so looking forward to meeting you and Peter.  

Robert


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 8, 2010)

Robert, I just saw this thread.  I have nothing to contribute about Hawaii but I do want to wish you and the missus a very happy 50th.  Wow!  That is an accomplishment.


----------



## RDB (Mar 8, 2010)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone for all your wishes and input to bring us to this moment.

Another bbig aaccompishment will be staying below $5,000 for this escapade!   :whoopie:   R/T to the islands, 4 inter-island hops, 52 days of rentacar, 6 timeshares, up to 9 nights hotel or military lodges, 150 meals for two, entertainment and enjoyment.

We hope to visit our son at Vancouver and possibly spend days at Las Vegas and see my sisters at Tucson before we get home.

The biggest challenge so far finding timeshare availability for six weeks back to back.     We are working to fill in April 11 - 24. Other then that we are pretty well set.

Hope to depart within 16 days, maybe sooner if it all comes together. 

Wish us lots of luck.   

Robert and Caroll


----------



## Freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

*Barking Sands*

I don't see anything from anybody who has actually stayed at Barking Sands. We did four years ago, for two weeks, and the cabins were OK then. We went back in Oct 2009 and all the cabins have been renovated and air conditioning added. They also built more cabins. We have also stayed at Barbers Point on Oahu and the cabins are much nicer at Barking Sands. Granted, they're not your luxury timeshare, but they are nice. The beach is right behind the one row of cabins and across the street from the other row. The cabins are staggered so even the ones on the far side of the road still have a view of the ocean. Yes, the chickens are a pain, but we stayed at Princeville last year and the chickens were obnoxious there, too. The club on base is a good place to eat, as is the dining hall when it's open. The grilled Mahi-mahi at the club is excellent! Try not to go on Kareoke night! It's a little out of the way for some things, but then, so is Princeville. If you want to be close to everything you need to stay in Lihui. It is close to Wimea Canyon and the small boat harbor for going to the Napali coast by boat. The best beach in Kauai is Barking Sands - just ask the locals. They're still ticked that the Navy shut off most of the beach after 9/11! Kauai is our favorite island followed by Mauai. Oahu is OK for history, but we were there two weeks and that was too long. The Big Island is OK, but everything is really far there. Westayed right in Kona and to get to the volcanoes was a long drive on winding roads. We would go back to the Big Island since we didn't see much of the north side due to rain. We will never go back to Molokai - it's really gone down hill since the big ranch closed. There's not a lot to do and see unless you just want to hang out on the beach. Absolutely, DO NOT take the ferry from Molokai to Maui!


----------



## RDB (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome Freedom,

Appreciate the positive note.

I'm thinking if Caroll and I get Space-A into Hickam early enough, we may find our way to BS a few days before check in at The Cliff Club, Princeville.

I hope to communicate with you on some particulars for your stay on Kauai.

Robert


----------



## RDB (Mar 13, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> WOW!  Your wife is one lucky lady!



*I am the lucky one!!!*


----------



## BevL (Mar 13, 2010)

RDB said:


> *I am the lucky one!!!*



The trick is for BOTH of you to feel lucky - I would wager that's the case, from the sounds of it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 14, 2010)

RDB said:


> Just hung up from talking to the Wyndham rep at RCI...
> 
> Put holds on *Kauai *resorts (1 BR units):
> 
> ...



Robert:  The Cliff's Club is on an ocean bluff and you can see the ocean from some of the units and certainly once you step outside.

The Makai Club is inland a few blocks and there is no ocean view anywhere.

Between the two, I'd take the Cliff's Club over the Makai units.  Our condo, the Alii Kai, is next door to the Cliff's club.

Sterling


----------



## RDB (Mar 14, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Robert:  The Cliff's Club is on an ocean bluff and you can see the ocean from some of the units and certainly once you step outside.
> 
> The Makai Club is inland a few blocks and there is no ocean view anywhere.
> 
> ...



We released the two weeks at Makai Club and took the one week Cliff's Club.
I had, in about the same moment, grabbed the Maui Schooner at Maui.
That only gives us the one week at Kauai.

I hope our Space-A fight gets us to Oahu real early so I can call Barking Sands and get a cottage for a couple days before we go back to Princeville.

We will drive the road a see what we can of the island in one short week.

Thanks you for the input.

Will you be in the islands?

Robert


----------



## RDB (Apr 8, 2010)

We were at Andrews AFB on M, again on W and finally our waiting paid off on Thursday afternoon. We caught an emty C17 straight to Honolulu. 11 hrs. non-stop. No days awaiting seats at Travis in Cal. So we got to do Barking Sands cottage for two nights before we headed to Princeville.
The cottage is on the beach. Just lovely. Could enjoy staying right there.

Drove up the canyon while out that way.

We really enjoyed 1210 at The Cliff's Club.  No ocean veiw but had the upper floor wrapped with windows.

Lots of beauty in trees, flowers and solitude.
Drove all the island to falls and beaches. Went back to see some a second time.

Came to Maui Schooner on Sunday. Upper veiw on ocean end. Do I need say more? 

Cooking in and on the barbi next to pool. Watching whales spoot and lazing at the pool.

 

I think the choice of doing the Hawaiian Islands has been rewarded.

Robert


----------



## barefootnAR (Apr 8, 2010)

Robert you have a great view in A building at the Schooner. It's fun to watch the boats on their morning trip to Molokini. The park between the ocean and bulding helps make up for not having a swimming beach infront.
Hope you enjoy your visit at my home resort. 
Enjoy the rest of your wonderful trip.....
Susan


----------



## RDB (Apr 8, 2010)

sandra kraft said:


> It would be wonderful to meet up with you when you are in Vancouver visiting your son.  Let me know when that will be happening.
> ...
> Good luck in finding a great Hawaiian vacation for your 50th.
> 
> Sandy K



We are into the end of our second week with 4 to go. We depart the island of Hawaii on 8 May. We will spend a few days on Oahu trying for a Space-A to Portland or McChord AFB. May be near Vancouver through mid-May.
Hope to meet.
I'll try making contact once we are mainside.

Robert


----------



## RDB (Apr 12, 2010)

RDB said:


> This is our trip to Hawaii for our 50th.
> 
> We anticipate being on Oahu a few days then:
> Kauai two weeks
> ...



Thank you all for inputs and congrats.

We were at Oahu just overnight and went to Barking sands two nights.
Went to Cliffs one week and  
  will be Maui Schooner 12 days. Then over to Maui Sunset one week.
     On the 24th we fly over to Kona for two weeks.

Then it's back to Oahu for a few days while awaiting Space-A seats to Portland to visit our son and grandkids.

a bit of a change from original plans.


----------



## RDB (May 6, 2010)

*Aloha from Kona*

 
Still a-goin' we are.  

Monday, it was South Point to watch fishing from the cliffs!

Today - Up 270 to its end at Pololu Valley Lookout. Ran over scenic 250 to Waimea for fantastic lunch at Merriman's. Then it was 190 back to Kona.

We liked those northern drives so much, we're thinking of doing 190 to Saddle Road for the views going over to Hilo. 

Has anyone run the road fron Saddle up Mauna Kea? I wonder how different that drive is from the mountain top drive on Maui?

Robert


----------



## RDB (May 28, 2010)

Departed Hawaii for Oahu on 8 May. Got meds taken care of and toured west on Oahu. Did Waikiki one night before a 3:45 AM flight on a C17 to McChord AFB 12th. 

Spent 12th till noon on 16th at Vancouver with son and family. Got rental for seeing Crator Lk,  Lk Tahoe.  (The passes south of Carson Pass were closed.) Backtracked on 89 then 88 from US395 over to Jackson, CA then south to Yosemite. 

Went to Bakersfield, across 178 to 395 and North to Lone Pine. Death Valley to LV, up I-15 to Zion and Bryce Canyon.  Headed cross country down to Tucson. Arrived afternoon of the 23rd.

Visiting with sisters and cousins. We'll do wine country south of here tomorrow, Saturday.

Memorial Day, a reunion BBQ.

Flying out of 3 June to pickup car at Andrews AFB, eat supper with relatives and head for Yorktown on 4th. 

We departed on this anniversary adventure on 22 March.
We'll be home for the 11 June party!!!


----------

